# Commande "source" sous UNIX OSX 10.4 : accents



## NAC NAC (26 Juillet 2007)

Salut à tous,
 J'ai un GROS fichier sql (que je peux enregistrer en ce que vous voulez : utf8, latin1...)
 Je veux l'exécuter pour inscrire les fiches produits dans ma base mysql (500 000 fiches)
 En passant par phpmyadmin, je n'ai pas de pb d'accent mais le timout ne fonctionne pas (j'ai bien changé mes variables dans php.ini et dans config.default.php de phpmyadmin) : ça plante
 Je veux donc utiliser la commande unix "source"
 Je fais :
/usr/local/mysql/bin/mysql -u root mabasededonnee
puis, avec le prompt mysql :
source monfichier.sql
ça fonctionne super bien mais je n'ai pas les accents dans mes fiches produits et dans mes champs ENUM de table.

Comment puis-je faire ?
Cela dépend t-il de l'Interclassement de la base de donnée ?
De l'Interclassement pour la connexion MySQL ?

Merci de vos réponses.
@+


----------



## FjRond (27 Juillet 2007)

Lorsque vous ouvrez votre Terminal, pouvez-vous afficher des caractères accentués ? 
Si vous ne pouvez pas, votre problème n'a pas de rapport avec mysql, mais plutôt avec la configuration de votre Terminal. Une recherche de ce côté peut vous donner la solution.


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2007)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit li&#233; au type du Terminal. Si j'en crois la doc, "source" se contente d'ex&#233;cuter le code SQL pr&#233;sent dans le fichier donc le terminal et son codage n'interviennent pas.
Noter que "source" n'est pas une commande UNIX mais bien une commande que fournit _mysql_.

Il devrait y avoir un param&#232;tre &#224; passer pour que le bon codage soit pris en compte, reste &#224; savoir lequel.
&#201;ventuellement, pourrait-on avoir un &#233;chantillon repr&#233;sentatif du fichier ? (genre une fiche avec un e accentu&#233; par exemple).

D'o&#249; provient-il, ce fichier SQL ? D'une autre base MySQL ?


----------

